

Aurora 0.6.0 Released - davelester
http://aurora.incubator.apache.org/blog/aurora-0-6-0-incubating-released/
Apache Aurora is a Mesos framework for long-running services and cron jobs, originally developed by Twitter and today an open source project at the Apache Software Foundation.
======
SEJeff
I do wonder how Aurora will stack up with Marathon in the long term with all
of the Mesos traction and development seemingly headed up from Mesosphere.

